# 3 dead, 11 hurt after over 100 shots fired at big crowd at outdoor Charlotte party



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article243705947.html#storylink=bignews_main


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Over 400 attend and not 1 witness will come forward. Disgusting


----------

